# Yet Another Grandfather's Watch



## nashville (Jan 4, 2009)

All I know about this one is that it belonged to my grandfather, who lived in and around London for most of his life, retired from the Royal Navy, and died around 1960. It's pretty obviously a low-cost, utilitarian watch - maybe military issue? Looks as if someone tried to grind the numbers off the back & gave it up partway through.

Having trouble getting the pics posted here, front and back of the watch are at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

It is military the GS stands for time piece the TP stands for trade pattern from 1939 to 1945 the English military bought basic commercial watches there were no military specs. brands that I know of CYMA,DAMAS,ROLEX,HELVETIA and I think they were for the Army.What brand is it could you post a photo of movement.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you show us the movement of the watch? That would help us in identifiying this piece.

Andreas


----------



## nashville (Jan 4, 2009)

how do I get the watch open to reveal the movement?

might take a couple days to get my hands on the watch, it's in my deposit box at the bank. never met my grandfather and don't know that much about him so I don't want to let it get away from me.

what would the rest of the engraving on the back mean?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I just use my finger nail the pop the back cover off or you can use a case knife or small pocket knife on mine the come completly off there were no henges on it.The rest of the engaving is just the serial number.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

river rat said:


> It is military the GS stands for time piece the TP stands for trade pattern from 1939 to 1945 the English military bought basic commercial watches there were no military specs. brands that I know of CYMA,DAMAS,ROLEX,HELVETIA and I think they were for the Army.What brand is it could you post a photo of movement.


I made a mistake on the GS that stands for general service


----------



## nashville (Jan 4, 2009)

does the arrow mean anything?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

nashville said:


> does the arrow mean anything?


I have what appears to be a similar watch which has a screw back rather than a 'snap fit'. The arrow is a mark used by the War Department (WD) to mark a vast range of items as being property of HM Forces.

Julian (L)


----------



## nashville (Jan 4, 2009)

Got it, popped the back off. Pictures to come... hadn't wound it or anything but the works are moving now.


----------



## nashville (Jan 4, 2009)

Been spending the last hour exploring the fascinating world of Nikon error messages. Closest thing I got to a legible picture is here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

only markings I see inside it are the ones visible next to the pointer on the right side of the picture, "15 Jewels" and "Swiss Made."

Meanwhile... as best I can make out, the R04 and R09 errors I'm getting have to do with the camera buffer loading up. Seems to happen a lot more with Toshiba memory cards, which would suggest trouble writing to the card. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hry0009 (Jan 27, 2009)

nashville said:


> Been spending the last hour exploring the fascinating world of Nikon error messages. Closest thing I got to a legible picture is here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1
> 
> ...


This looks remarkably similar to my grandfathers pocket watch. Much the same story, but my grandfather did not serve in the military. He was a Canadian farmer during this time. The watch says 'superva' on the face but otherwise looks almost identical. The movement looks identical. I would love to know who made this movement? Does anyone know anything about the *superva *watch line?

Thank you, and good luck identifying your watch.

Michael.


----------

